# A Magical First Meeting ...



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Warning: LONG STORY ( I sincerely am sorry about that, but I don't know how to make this short).

I don't know how many of you believe in magic, but I would like to share a story that was very magical for me. ❤
The day was January 10. The year was 1996. The place was Sweet Home Oregon. During those days, I was doing door to door deliveries. My job was to go to each house in a town, and put a flyer on the door knob. Then to go onto the next house, and so on. Well, since I had not been to Sweet Home yet, I decided to go there that particular day. I got to Sweet Home really early. I parked my car and started walking. I remember I had my head down as I was walking up to this one house. As I got closer to the door, I looked up ... and there she was! A precious little kitty sitting on the railing!! ❤
I remember saying out loud, " Oh my God". I fell utterly and deeply in love. Really, it was that fast. This baby had the cutiest little face! Most cats would run away when a stranger got real close to them. But not this precious little thing! I put my flyers down, started talking to her, reached out for her, and she allowed me to pick her up. As soon as I did, she started purring so sweetly in my arms, while I continued talking to her. It was SO Magical. ❤

Then I put her back on the railing, put the flyer on the door, and with a heavy heart, said good-bye to her. As I was walking away, I looked back at her, and saw that she was looking at me too. It was as if she were saying" hey lady, why aren't you taking me with you?" I continued on my way going door to door, but I just couldn't get that sweet face out of my mind. I believe I went down one block, and then, all of a sudden, I told myself that I needed to go back. I wanted to tell the owners that I thought they had a beautiful cat. I was concerned though that I would wake people up since if was just shortly after 8am. But the feeling was SO strong, it overpowered any reasoning of how early it was. 

I got into my car and drove back to the house. Only 15 minutes had went by, but when I got there, the little kitty was sitting in the driveway. And she was starring at me!! I picked her up from the driveway, and sat her back on the railing. Then I knocked on the door. An older lady came to the door, and I immediately apologized for bothering her so early, but I had just wanted to tell her that she had a pretty kitty. To my amazement and shock, she said that I could take the kitty if I wanted to, and also take the other cats that were hanging around her house too! 

I could not believe what I was hearing. In fact I had to ask her if she meant that about the kitty, and she said yes! She said that the kitty was a female and was just right around 5 and 1/2 months old. Although I was already in love with this cat, my rational self told me that I had better call my husband first, just to make sure it was okay with him. My husband told me ( and I remember this SOOO well), "Well if you want another cat, you're going to have to continue working as hard as you can to pay for it". And I said, " absolutely"! I mean, I understood his reasoning, because we already had 3 Poodles and 2 cats at home. We were struggling financially, and I certainly wasn't looking to get another pet right then. But I also knew that if I didn't get this most precious thing, that I would forever regret it. So I went back to that lady's house, and told her that my husband said it was okay. I had forgotten to ask the lady for a box to put the kitty in, but it was okay, because she stayed in my lap so quietly and contented. All the way to my vets, where she was given her vaccinations, and told that I did indeed have a female, and that she was 100% healthy!! My vet also confirmed that she was under 6 months of age. When baby kitty and I got home, I decided to name her Mandee, and ( counting back about 5 and 1/2 months), I decided that her birthday would be August 2( with the year being 1995). 

And that is my special story of how Mandee and I met. It was truly MAGICAL, and it was MEANT TO BE!! ❤ Later on, I thought back about everything, and thought, what if I hadn't' gone to Sweet Home that day? What if the kitty had not been sitting on that railing? AND, what if I hadn't decided to turn around and go back to that house? What if? The answer is, I would have missed out on a lifetime of love and happiness with her. And I would have a lifetime of regret.

So, when something is meant to be, everything comes together perfectly! 
After getting Mandee, I truly do believe in Magic. ❤
Mandee... August 2, 1995 - July 5, 2014
Just 1 month shy of being 19 years old. ❤


----------

